# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Bore, shi dhe kenge pa kufi

## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## çarli_mangup

Mirëmbrëma gjitheve

----------


## Linda5



----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## PINK

xhuxhu sa te bukura i ke ato buze, lol

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Pink, po me tradheton? :@ :S

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

te bukura i kam bukur boll,..lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## starbright



----------


## no name

e pershendes ni cuc qe osht tuj mbledh rrush  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ilirana

> e pershendes ni cuc qe osht tuj mbledh rrush


Pershendetje juve,

Une po e pershendeti nje Zotri me Fjolla Bore! :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ilirana

[QUOTE=Nete  Pershendes Ilirianen nga mergimi loqkerisht nje mbremje te bukur .

[/QUOTE]

Pershendetje ty Netushe,shpirtnisht!  :zemer:  nga mergimi ne Atdhe!




ps. kenduar nga Sipatia im e Kryetari i parlamentit Daniii..hahahahaha  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Shtegtarja

..patriot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

te ka lali, te ka

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## silentgirl



----------


## Pirate of Love

Ouuuuuuu, meqe ne bore e ne shi, po e vendos edhe une nje ketu, deri sa te behet lloç me ec me qiiiiiiizmeeeeee pa kufi :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## silentgirl



----------


## silentgirl



----------


## Pirate of Love

edhe nje Carnaval gjer ne fund te livadhit  :ngerdheshje:  le te dal ku te dale  :ngerdheshje:

----------

